# under 77kg semi pro fighter wanted for shot at scottish title



## stepzy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello guys,

pride & glory scotland are currently looking for a fighter for title shot on the 4th decemeber in Dalkeith Edinburgh. if your interested

Thanks

take care

View attachment 441


----------



## stepzy (Jun 7, 2011)

the fight has now been taking . fight card to follow soon


----------



## stepzy (Jun 7, 2011)

Fight Card

Demo

( Dual Samurai) *Alex Feldwick *vs. *Lewis Roxburgh *(Dual Samurai)

Amateur

(Dual Samurai) *Joe Reynolds *vs. *Conner Lilly *(Shoto Kai)

(Dual Samurai)

*Kevin Hamilton *vs. *James Miller *(TNT Dundee)

(Dual Samurai) *Mark Ryan *vs. *Dave Monkman *(Shoto Kai)

(Dual Samurai) *Joe Reynolds *vs. *James White *(Shoto Kai)

Semi-Pro

(TNT Dundee) *Dean Barry *vs. *Micky Lewin *(Shoto Kai)

(RAF) *Steve Harrison *vs. *Paul Monk house *(Shoto Kai)

(Dinky Ninja) *Sean Bryce *vs. *Terry Mc McCarthy *(Shoto Kai)

(Dogs of anarchy) *Dan Morgan *vs. *Andrew Twist *(Shoto Kai)

Semi Pro Scottish title under 77kg

(

Dual Samurai) *Chris Swan *vs. *Scott Morrison *(Independent)

Pro

(Dinky Ninja) *Andy Glen *vs. *Dean Clark *(Shoto Kai )

Pro Title European under 84kg

(Parente mma) *Enzo Parente *vs. *Sandy Geddis *(Shoto Kai)


----------

